# Where to find tshirt printing and private labeling in Malaysia?



## kriss2fer (Jan 16, 2006)

Im im located in malaysia. anyone know whare i can find companies offering tshirt printing and private labeling?thanks


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Where to find labels?*

Hi Kriss, I know you posted this ages ago, but did you manage to find the printing & private labelling u were looking for?


----------

